
Brits score white space first with city-wide network - iProject
http://gigaom.com/europe/brits-score-white-space-first-with-city-wide-network/
======
anonymousDan
So if I buy one of Neul's boxes can I set up my own 'whitespace' network (at
least in the UK), or do I need to have some kind of legal
authorization/license?

~~~
sweis
If you are in the US, the FCC will allow unlicensed devices operate on the TV
whitespace spectrum. However, in order to avoid interfering with existing
devices that use the same frequencies there will be a database of available
frequencies to use at a particular time and location:
[http://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/white-space-database-
adminis...](http://www.fcc.gov/encyclopedia/white-space-database-
administration)

I'd guess that Neul's boxes don't support this, so could potentially stomp on
frequencies used by existing devices in the US. I think wireless microphones
are the primary worry.

~~~
anonymousDan
As I understand it the whole point of their device is that it avoids
interfering with existing devices, and in particular tv signals and wireless
microphones. Perhaps I'll just send them an email for clarification.

------
excuse-me
"Most people probably associate the English city of Cambridge with posh
academics cycling around in their Harry Potter-esque glasses and discussing
the finer points of French philosophy"

So they don't associate it with the discovery of the electron through to the
invention of the computer then ?

